# Solved: Unable to access workgroup computer



## kzoller (Jan 10, 2001)

I have a home network via a wired router wiith 5 ("A" - "E") computers all in the same workgroup running Win XP. All the workgroup computers are visible from each other. However, all of a sudden one of the computers ("A") cannot be accessed to share its files or even to check its properties. When I try to get to "A" from Network Neighborhood, I get these error messages: " 'A' is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource" or "You do not have appropriate access rights for this server" It ("A") is able to get into others on the netwok and copy, move etc file to it without problems. File sharing etc.is turned on for the Shared documents folder. I tried turning off my firewall, etc (Norton Internet Security) and because I use Norton, my Windows firewall is normally off. Still the same problem. I can "Ping" "A" without problems from "B" etc.I've run and rerun the Win XP Network Setup Wizard without correcting the problem and know the computer is on the network but there must be some security setting I'm missing (This is one of my kid's computers so they may have changed something unknown to me). I've also run the most recent Norton AntiVirus scan. "A" has Win XP Home and "B" has Home, "C" has XP Pro.

It was suggested to me to change the "Local Security Policies" under Administrative Tools on "A" to make sure "Everyone" has access but there is no option to do this in XP Home (as in XP Pro).

I also tried using the http://blog.manueladam.com/Manuel/articles/190.aspx
link someone suggested and installed the scesp4i.exe program and it did add a "Security" tab to the folder properties tab. It is set to allow "Everyone" to 
access, control, etc. the shared folder but ... I'm still unable to access 
Computer "A" from the network although "A" can access "B", "C" etc. whether they have XP Pro or XP Home and "A" is listed in the workgroups of "B", "C"

There must be some overall security setting that allows other workgroup computers to access "A". Others are also denied access to the "Properties" of "A" where it shows up in "View Network Computers"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probable corruption on "A". Check this thread for similar problem: http://forums.techguy.org/t371938.html


----------



## kzoller (Jan 10, 2001)

Thank you so much. Fixing that registry value fixed the problem after I had spent many hours trying to repair it.
K Zoller


----------



## nexty2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank you ever so much. Thank you, thank you, thank you  . I was experiencing problems described in the thread. I hadn't got a clue what was wrong and was getting really annoyed as to what to do. Luckily, after spending time searching I eventually saw this thread. I changed the registry value on the problematic PC and YES! my problem was fixed. Thank you yet again  .


----------



## sxr80 (Mar 30, 2007)

What was the Registry fix that helped with the problem


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, did you note the date on this thread? Anyhow, below is the simple (thanks to JohnWill) version of the referenced registry fix. If you want help with a problem, please start a new thread and describe your network and problem(s).

Possible Fix for corruption "Access Denied" Problem:

Using notepad create a file named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

------------------- cut after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- cut before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Restart and see if this helps with the access issue.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sxr80 (Mar 30, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> Wow, did you note the date on this thread? Anyhow, below is the simple (thanks to JohnWill) version of the referenced registry fix. If you want help with a problem, please start a new thread and describe your network and problem(s).
> 
> Possible Fix for corruption "Access Denied" Problem:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate - it worked - this has been a constant source of annoyance - I could see the computer but not access the drives. - Now OK - thank you again


----------



## arcaneseeker (Aug 31, 2007)

I was complete flustered for three hours until I stumbled upon this.

I registered solely to say thank you for your help, and to vouch for the fact that the registry edit does work. I had to restart my computer, but after that it was smooth sailing.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad it solved your problem, and thanks much for letting us know.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You may be too late, John! The thread originator hasn't posted to this for more than two years. The above was the 3rd or 4th happy customer of the 'access denied' fix!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll just have to do it myself!


----------



## tomnewton30 (Feb 20, 2008)

After at least 4 hours of trying different ideas from different sites I found this one and it took me under a minute to fix using notepad! Thanks so much.


----------



## ebouza (Jun 27, 2008)

I was also having issues connecting to a computer located on a workgroup.

I ran across this fix which resploved the issue I was having.

Download the Windows Resource Kit

Use the following utility ntrights.exe

Go to a command prompt and type

net user guest /active:yes
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest

After running those commands I rebooted the computer and I was able to connect to it.

I hope this helps anybody having the same issue.

Erick


----------

